# Early Childhood Teacher PR in 2021



## Uzi19932 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am studying a Graduate diploma in early childhood education and will graduate in June 2021. I am residing in NSW and have 90 points . Just need the skill assesment from AITSL ehich i will get in july/August next year . My 485 visa is expiring in april 2022, i am not sure if my points will be enough to get 189/190, ori should look at other options.Should i move to another state or stay in NSW. I had a look at canberra critical list and they ECT in it, whereas NSW does not have it in their critical list . Will appreciate any good suggestions . Thanks guys


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi
I didn't get invite for 2 years in NSW and my assessment is expiring next month.

I'm sure you must be studying in Australia from last 4 years or ur English is superior for IELTS academics.

I saw only 1 person who posted that he got invited at 90 as an ect in NSW last year.

Just a query, will this get qualification, qualifies you as an ect, or you will go through the childcare centre manager pathway.

Cheers


----------



## Uzi19932 (Dec 9, 2020)

aamien said:


> Hi
> I didn't get invite for 2 years in NSW and my assessment is expiring next month.
> 
> I'm sure you must be studying in Australia from last 4 years or ur English is superior for IELTS academics.
> ...


Hi,

Sorry to hear that you have not received your invitation yet, that’s a long time. Have u consulted with migration agent or called Home affairs to inquire about your application?

Yes, i have studied for 4 years in Aus so hopefully i will be exempted from ielts. This grad diploma will give me skill assessment as Early childhood teacher without any experience. I will be applying for NSW 190 and they don't require experience for this occupation.

cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have not received your invitation yet, that’s a long time. Have u consulted with migration agent or called Home affairs to inquire about your application?
> 
> ...


Hi

I know it's long wait. I applied myself only and haven't contacted home office. But I have given up hope to get invite till mid Jan. I have applied for 482(applied in July n medical done in sept,still waiting). My suggestion to you will be, to move to ACT for better chances. 

Cheers

Best of luck.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am studying a Graduate diploma in early childhood education and will graduate in June 2021. I am residing in NSW and have 90 points . Just need the skill assesment from AITSL ehich i will get in july/August next year . My 485 visa is expiring in april 2022, i am not sure if my points will be enough to get 189/190, ori should look at other options.Should i move to another state or stay in NSW. I had a look at canberra critical list and they ECT in it, whereas NSW does not have it in their critical list . Will appreciate any good suggestions . Thanks guys


It is quite hard to predict anything due to COVID. ACT might invite early childhood teachers now but you still have to fulfil their requirements for 190 and then have their own points system. ACT has also taken ECT out of their list this year and just added it recently, they might take it out again post COVID.

Are your points 90 points including state sponsorship? If so, chances for NSW are quite low as there are more than a hundred ECTs with 90 + 5 points waiting for a NSW 190 invite. Safest bet right now is 491 as 189/190 are too uncertain and I have seen that 491 might be easier in NSW as long as you have a 12 month contract as an ECT (I could be wrong about the requirements though).


----------



## Mianshoaib24 (May 31, 2021)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have not received your invitation yet, that’s a long time. Have u consulted with migration agent or called Home affairs to inquire about your application?
> 
> ...


----------



## rwells (Sep 29, 2021)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have not received your invitation yet, that’s a long time. Have u consulted with migration agent or called Home affairs to inquire about your application?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm in the same situation and will be graduating in term 1 2022. How's the update of your process at the moment?


----------



## Uzma88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi everyone…I want to know if anybody can suggest if this is a good time to enroll in Diploma in Early Childhood educator as a pathway to PR..Currently I’m living in Australia and with completion of this course I can reach upto 85 points


----------



## ingwatok (9 mo ago)

Uzma88 said:


> Hi everyone…I want to know if anybody can suggest if this is a good time to enroll in Diploma in Early Childhood educator as a pathway to PR.Currently, I’m living in Australia and with completion of this course I can reach up to 85 points


If you have completed a bachelor's degree then yes you can, it still has potential if not in NSW definitely in Vic for the next 1 to 2 years, since the VIC government is investing a huge amount in the child care sector. I have seen 190 invites even at 85 points including state 5 points both in NSW and VIC including ours. Rather than just waiting it doesn't harm trying if it's too late then you will have another qualification with you which is very demanding.


----------



## Uzma88 (Jan 8, 2021)

ingwatok said:


> If you have completed a bachelor's degree then yes you can, it still has potential if not in NSW definitely in Vic for the next 1 to 2 years, since the VIC government is investing a huge amount in the child care sector. I have seen 190 invites even at 85 points including state 5 points both in NSW and VIC including ours. Rather than just waiting it doesn't harm trying if it's too late then you will have another qualification with you which is very demanding.


Thank you so much for replying.So you got the invite for Victoria through this pathway?Or you already have PR?


----------



## bilalmlk067 (4 mo ago)

Hi team, I recently complete my degree in Accounting and someone suggest me to start graduate diploma in early childhood. I already apply my TR Please suggest me is it good option or not.


----------



## bilalmlk067 (4 mo ago)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am studying a Graduate diploma in early childhood education and will graduate in June 2021. I am residing in NSW and have 90 points . Just need the skill assesment from AITSL ehich i will get in july/August next year . My 485 visa is expiring in april 2022, i am not sure if my points will be enough to get 189/190, ori should look at other options.Should i move to another state or stay in NSW. I had a look at canberra critical list and they ECT in it, whereas NSW does not have it in their critical list . Will appreciate any good suggestions . Thanks guys


----------



## bilalmlk067 (4 mo ago)

Plz guide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bilalmlk067 said:


> Hi team, I recently complete my degree in Accounting and someone suggest me to start graduate diploma in early childhood. I already apply my TR Please suggest me is it good option or not.


You are just jumping from one field to another
How is accounting and early childhood remotely connected ?
You may end up with not having any skills 
Decide what you want to do and then choose a course 
Cheers


----------

